# Healthy flavoured soda water ideas.



## gava (17/1/14)

Hi All,

I have a few kegs of water (soda) on tap for the hot weather and its starting to get boring.
We did use the sodastream stuff but that has way to much sugar and the low sugar version are crap.

I was wondering if anyone has done a nice healthy combo for a soda water keg.

My thoughts went straight to lemon,lime, some sort of mint thing but not knowing how much to put in i didn't want 18lts of crap.

So anyone got ideas or even what they have done in the past?

Cheers
Gavin


----------



## 1974Alby (17/1/14)

just put the flavour in the glass and keep the keg as straight soda-water. (easier to clean too when you want to fill it with beer!) ..I usually keep a couple of bottles of Bickfords cordials on hand...their lemon/lime/bitters and ginger beers are always refreshing!.


----------



## Bizier (17/1/14)

There is an elderflower cordial from England which is nice, I prefer them mixed about 1/3 the strength recommended on labels. Not particularly healthy, but tasty.


----------



## burrster (17/1/14)

Not keg related but I use Bickfords cordials with my soda stream. As Albanian said, I'd just add it to the glass for easier cleaning, but each to there own. The Bickfords Diet lime is not too bad. Yes it tastes different(and has a different colour) the the non diet version but its quiet acceptable in my opinion. We do Soda lime bitters with the Bickfords diet lime, and Angostura bitters.


----------



## sp0rk (17/1/14)

I've been using Diet Rite cordial in my sodastream, has a slight funnny aftertaste from the artificial sweetener, but I've gotten used to it
The Strawberry Guava is quite nice
Might do a full keg of it once I finish building my keezer


----------



## fletcher (18/1/14)

bickfords do an amazing lemon and barley cordial. it's fuller and not a bland thin cordial like the diet and other ones are. add that to your glass and your soda water and win on multiple levels.


----------



## New_guy (18/1/14)

Bugger the cordials - go old Skool
"dry hop" with some sliced limes and a bunch of mint 
Bloody good and you can take it to work!


----------

